# Steaming Green Lentils ?



## lukepw (May 24, 2005)

Hello,

Can anyone tell me what the cooking time for green lentils when using a steamer?  I have placed a cup of lentils + 2 cups of water in the tray and timed my steamer for 35 minutes...  Any suggestions?

Thanks,

Luke


----------



## jkath (May 24, 2005)

hmmmmmm - not sure, but let's bump up this post so others can see it!


----------



## lukepw (May 24, 2005)

thanks!  How do u do that?  (bump up the thread that is..)


----------



## crewsk (May 24, 2005)

Lukepw, you just make a post on the thread & it bumps it to the top of the page so that it's noticed.


----------



## jennyema (May 24, 2005)

Not sure that steaming would be the way to go for lentils ...

I actually haven't heard of steaming dry legumes and can't find any recipes (so far) thru google that steam.  Sorry


----------



## Yakuta (May 24, 2005)

I am not sure why you would want to steam lentils.  I make pilaf's out of lentils where I need to cook them aldente but I still don't steam them.  As jennyema mentioned steaming would not work for a dry bean since it would stick and burn without any liquid (it takes a while for a steamer to produce the necessary liquid that would be  needed to cook a dry bean)

I normally add them to water with some salt and let them cook until aldente ( Do not leave them and forget about them else you will end up with mushy end product). 

Once the lentils are aldente, I normally strain them in a colander and reserve for the dish.  You can use them in pilaf's, salad's etc.


----------

